# 1607 unable to install installshield scripting runtime



## Demitri (Jun 15, 2004)

Whenever i try to install two games Jurassic Park:Operation Genessis and C&C Generals i get the 1607 unable to install installshield scripting runtime error message and i tried many things to fix it and none work half the instructions are to complicated and all of them that i tried didn't work. I have an xp.


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

this is from the website of the guys who wrote the game:

Problem:
Install Error -- Error -1607: Unable to install Installshield 
Solution:
1. If the operating system is Windows 2000 or XP, please verify that you are logged on with full administrative rights during the installation of the program, and not as a power, guest, or other limited rights user.
2. On the desktop go to START/RUN and type in:
msiexec /unregister 
and then click OK.

Next, type in:
msiexec /regserver

and click OK.

Then re-run the installation.

http://support.vugames.com/vug/answer.aspx?answer=41214887-C9B4-43B8-BABD-E8EBE1B53BFE


----------

